
PS4 owners will need PlayStation Plus subscription for online multiplayer - nkhumphreys
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2013/06/ps4-owners-will-need-playstation-plus-subscription-for-online-multiplayer/?utm_source=feedly&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+arstechnica%2Findex+(Ars+Technica+-+All+content)
======
darylfritz
I find their wording interesting. Microsoft advertises their Xbox Live Gold
subscription as " _as low as $5 a month "_; whereas Sony announced their as _"
less than $5 a month"_.

------
FollowSteph3
What's interesting is that it took most people a day to realize this. Well
done Sony but this may cost you more long time as people don't like to get
played...

------
pezh0re
It's a change from PS3, but frankly worth it. Free games as long as you're a
subscriber is the main reason why I've been a PS+ member for the past year.

